# Cycle Chat Statistics



## HJ (17 Apr 2009)

I have just had a look at the Cycle Chat Statistics and we appear to have Members: 5,468 and Active Members: 4,580. How can there be more "Active Members" than "Members"


----------



## ACS (17 Apr 2009)

After last night’s debacle on the Hillsburgh thread the less generous amongst us could suggest that Softpeadles is a member.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2009)

It must be longer ago than I think, but when I was at school 5468 *was *bigger than 4580. 

Some members are not active it seems.


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2009)

Members is total _registered_ members - _active members_ are those who have logged-in within the past 12 months.


----------

